# gss install error



## mfaridi (Feb 1, 2009)

I want install gss from port and I go to this port and type 


```
/usr/ports/security/gss
```

after sometimes I see this error


```
cho >> Makefile.gdoc
for file in ../lib/*.c; do  shortfile=`basename $file`;  echo "#" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "### $shortfile" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "#" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "gdoc_TEXINFOS += texi/$shortfile.texi" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "texi/$shortfile.texi: $file" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo 'TABmkdir -p `dirname $@`' | sed "s/TAB/\t/" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo 'TAB$(PERL) $(top_srcdir)/doc/gdoc -texinfo $(GDOC_TEXI_EXTRA_ARGS) $< > $@' | sed "s/TAB/\t/" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo >> Makefile.gdoc;  functions=`/bin/sh /usr/ports/security/gss/work/gss-0.0.24/build-aux/missing --run perl ./gdoc -listfunc $file`;  for function in $functions; do  echo "# $shortfile: $function" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "gdoc_TEXINFOS += texi/$function.texi" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "texi/$function.texi: $file" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo 'TABmkdir -p `dirname $@`' | sed "s/TAB/\t/" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo 'TAB$(PERL) $(top_srcdir)/doc/gdoc -texinfo $(GDOC_TEXI_EXTRA_ARGS) -function'" $function"' $< > $@' | sed "s/TAB/\t/" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "gdoc_MANS += man/$function.3" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo "man/$function.3: $file" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo 'TABmkdir -p `dirname $@`' | sed "s/TAB/\t/" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo 'TAB$(PERL) $(top_srcdir)/doc/gdoc -man $(GDOC_MAN_EXTRA_ARGS) -function'" $function"' $< > $@' | sed "s/TAB/\t/" >> Makefile.gdoc;  echo >> Makefile.gdoc;  done;  echo >> Makefile.gdoc;  done
make Makefile
 cd .. && /bin/sh /usr/ports/security/gss/work/gss-0.0.24/build-aux/missing --run automake-1.10 --gnu  doc/Makefile
 cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status doc/Makefile
config.status: creating doc/Makefile
"Makefile", line 1264: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1265: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1267: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1268: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1270: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1271: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1273: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1274: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1276: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1277: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1279: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1280: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1282: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1283: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1285: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1286: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1288: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1289: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1291: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1292: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1294: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1295: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1297: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1298: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1300: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1301: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1303: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1304: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1306: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1307: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1309: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1310: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1312: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1313: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1315: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1316: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1318: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1319: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1321: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1322: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1324: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1325: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1327: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1328: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1330: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1331: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1333: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1334: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1336: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1337: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1339: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1340: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1342: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1343: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1345: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1346: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1348: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1349: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1351: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1352: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1354: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1355: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1357: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1358: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1360: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1361: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1363: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1364: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1366: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1367: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1369: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1370: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1372: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1373: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1375: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1376: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1378: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1379: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1381: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1382: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1384: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1385: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1387: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1388: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1390: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1391: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1393: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1394: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1396: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1397: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1399: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1400: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1402: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1403: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1405: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1406: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1408: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1409: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1411: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1412: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1414: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1415: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1417: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1418: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1420: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1421: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1423: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1424: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1426: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1427: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1429: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1430: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1432: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1433: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1435: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1436: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1438: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1439: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1441: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1442: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1444: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1445: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1447: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1448: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1450: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1451: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1453: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1454: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1456: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1457: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1459: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1460: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1462: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1463: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1465: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1466: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1468: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1469: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1471: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1472: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1474: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1475: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1477: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1478: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1480: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1481: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1483: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1484: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1486: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1487: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1489: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1490: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1492: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1493: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1495: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1496: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1498: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1499: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1501: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1502: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1504: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1505: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1507: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1508: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1510: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1511: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1513: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1514: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1516: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1517: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1519: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1520: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1522: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1523: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1525: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1526: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1528: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1529: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1531: Need an operator
"Makefile", line 1532: Need an operator
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gss/work/gss-0.0.24/doc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gss/work/gss-0.0.24.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gss/work/gss-0.0.24.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gss.
Mostafa#
```


----------



## trev (Feb 1, 2009)

```
===>   Compressing manual pages for gss-0.0.24
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for gss-0.0.24
```

Works for me [FreeBSD 7-STABLE, amd64] which suggests that either your tool chain is out of date or your ports files are out of date.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 1, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> ```
> ===>   Compressing manual pages for gss-0.0.24
> ===>   Running ldconfig
> /sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
> ...


thanks
but my english and experience about FreeBSD and programming is less and slow and I can not understand completely what I must do .


----------



## trev (Feb 2, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I can not understand completely what I must do .



Given your various other posts about software that will not compile, I'd suggest:

1) updating your operating system source code to -STABLE using csup
2) make buildworld
3) make buildkernel
4) make installworld
5) make installkernel
6) shutdown -r now
7) updating your ports tree using csup
8) rebuilding all your ports.


----------

